

Docker hub is down - gfalcao
https://registry.hub.docker.com/#bummer

======
ntsb
Appears everything is completely down. "Full Service Disruption" according to
the webpage.

Screenshot in case things change:

[http://s7.postimg.org/nfwnd81m3/docker_down.png](http://s7.postimg.org/nfwnd81m3/docker_down.png)

~~~
jbhatab
Does this mean docker apps will go down? or just their services are down?

~~~
sp332
Not currently-running apps, no. But if you try to start a Docker container and
you don't have a copy cached already, you can't download a new one. And you
can't upload new ones or changes.

